# Tortoise table/Custom indoor enclosure



## jaypost4 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! A few months ago a friend found a little "weird turtle" walking around a neighborhood in Boca Raton, Florida and gave him to me. So, here it is my new Tortoise Table/Indoor corner unit enclosure: made of Pine plywood. Three section table. Table with rails, water proofed flooring, rock background, floating shelves, enclosed lights (Zoo-M ed PowerSun 100watt), two sleeping zones, two story flooring and lids for cleaning accessibility. Bed-A-Beast w/organic topsoil mixture substrate, and viewing windows.
*P.S. It's my first wood project and I had very few tools. Hand saw,screw driver,hammer,small level and two little clamps. 

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZTBDdbhKUU&feature=plcp

Pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaypost4/sets/72157632014048861/with/8187261879/




Tortoise Table by JayPost4, on Flickr


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Tht is a SWEET setup for ur tortoise. I need to do somthing like tht. What type of tort do u have?


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow that is impressive... Especially for first wood project. Very good job!'


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy WOW! That's so awesome! Amazing design! What is the "weird tortoise"?


----------



## dannel (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like a Sulcata to me.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 15, 2012)

That is incredible. Seems complicated to put together!

Does look like a Sulcata. 

Check out Tom's posts for more information on caring for them.


----------



## Livingstone (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice build. It looks really good, and since you live in Boca you can put him outside in a pen when he gets bigger (which will happen rapidly).


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazing enclosure. I've never seen something like that in this forum 

I should copy this if I ever get my hands on some egyptian torts.


----------



## pam (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome enclosure


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow I'm impressed  my first project was blah compared to this haha


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Nov 18, 2012)

Very impressive. If my girls see this, I'm in trouble! ;-)


----------



## jesst (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!! That is amazing....you have some great skills.


----------



## mira_kaylee (Nov 18, 2012)

I am so impressed by this....it definitely earns 5/5 stars for both form and function  keep up the great work!


----------



## laura13617 (Nov 18, 2012)

Amazing holy WOW. My torts are sooo envious of your new found tort great job


----------



## schmodygirl (Nov 18, 2012)

AMAZING!!!! Very nice looking! I couldn't have done that with all the tools from Home Depot....


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 19, 2012)

This is amazing!! I watched the video too! What a lucky tortoise!!
Great job!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 19, 2012)

This looks AMAZING, what a lucky tort! I also love how much storage space is included. Such a creative design!

I concur with the other posters that you have a baby sulcata. It certainly won't stay small for long - once it outgrows this tort table, you might have to get a little Greek or Russian tort, or another kind that stays small! (And you can use your mad carpentry skillz to build your sulcata a new big enclosure outside!   )

Great job! Both functional, and visually pleasing!


----------



## jaypost4 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
All that work has payed off 
I was told my little buddy is a Sulcata, so I made the table to give him some extra walking space for now. He seems to like it and wants nothing to do with me now...


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 6, 2013)

wow,, that is amazing ! lucky torts!


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 6, 2013)

This us amazing! You should get into selling these


----------



## MikeBike (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job! Did you fab the rock backgrounds? Are they foam or concrete?


----------



## Falcon70 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is quite the setup; I like how you utilized all the space you could make a upper area like that. All that storage and cabinet space will come in handy too.


----------

